# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Mình muốn hỏi về main Giga G41s2 ai dúp mình với

## kitelag

mình mới mua main g41 cua giga . mình cắm ram 3 2g như vậy máy có chạy nhanh hơn khi dùng ram2 kô. và cho mình hỏi luôn nếu minh muốn lắp thêm cạc hình thì có thể dùng cạc hình loại nào cua giga la chay tốt nhất . chip của minh la e 6300. ai pro dúp mình vói. mình muốn dùng loaị:emlaugh: cạc hình có cổng hdmi .

----------


## b2ltpt

- tốc độ không đáng kể. quan trọng là cpu của bạn thôi.
- main g41 có khe cắm vga rời, nên gắn được. chọn card của nvidia 512 mb hay 1 gb. trên card có cổng hdmi mà.

----------


## matngocads2015

- nhanh hay chậm tùy thuộc vào cpu,...
- vga rời thì chọn: nvidia geforce gt 220 (1.5tr) hay nvidia geforce 9600 (2tr),...

----------


## kingkonghn

cpu là quan trọng nhưng khi bạn lắp ram 3 2g với main giga g41 thì sẽ cải thiện đc phần nào đó
chắc chắn sẽ ổn định hơn khi bạn lắp ram 2
còn card màn hình của giga thì bạn chọn cái 1g ddr3 có nhiều mà

----------

